# Korg Nano Kontroller 2 Issue



## Smikes77 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey,

So, I tried to do a search on this but came up with very little. I can`t get the Nano to talk control the midi cc (well, sort of). I don`t know at what point it`s stopped working properly but here`s what I`ve done.

Re installed the drivers, and Korg Editor.

Plugged in Nano, while holding cycle and set together to set the Nano to CC controls.

Check that the midi ports are in use in the Editor.

Assign cc1 to first fader, cc11 to 2nd fader etc.

Write Scene.

Close.

Open Cubase.

Only cc11 Expression will work, and none of the others will alter values (although the midi activity meter goes up and down).

I thank you for your help.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 20, 2017)

have you tried to see in a midi monitor app if other cc is coming out of the korg? and what cc it is?


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 20, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> have you tried to see in a midi monitor app if other cc is coming out of the korg? and what cc it is?



No - how do I do that?


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 20, 2017)

not sure if you are on a mac or pc but its an application that will let you know whats the incoming midi. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=midi+monitor#spf=1

it will rule out any issues with your daw and isolate the issue to the controller.


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 20, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> not sure if you are on a mac or pc but its an application that will let you know whats the incoming midi.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=midi+monitor#spf=1
> 
> it will rule out any issues with your daw and isolate the issue to the controller.




Downloaded and tested. All works as expected through the midi monitor (I`m on pc).

Still no joy in the DAW though.


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 20, 2017)

So the update is...

I have it working on cubase 7.5 but not on c9...

And just noticed they are working the faders in the mixer, not the midi cc (in C9)


----------



## psmk31452 (Apr 20, 2017)

This is not a solution, but I too am having trouble with Cubase 8.5 and getting the nanoKontrol to control midi cc.

Like you Smikes77...I can only get it to control the faders.

What steps did you take to get it working in Cubase 7.5?

If in my quest for a solution to this, I will get back to you Smikes77 with an answer.


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 20, 2017)

psmk31452 said:


> This is not a solution, but I too am having trouble with Cubase 8.5 and getting the nanoKontrol to control midi cc.
> 
> Like you Smikes77...I can only get it to control the faders.
> 
> ...



I have it solved bud.

First, follow my initial steps above.

In cubase:

Devices, midi port. Make sure the nano midis are active.

Make sure under Track Quick controls and VST controls are not connected.

In the generic remote make sure Midi input and output are showing NanoKONTROL2.

In the top window, click "fader 1", click learn, and move your first fader.

Unclick learn.

And thats it.


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 21, 2017)

Ok so. After getting it working last night it's now gone wonky again. 

In cubase 7.5, works fine. 

In C9, works fine on a new project.

In a working project, on some tracks it works fine but on other tracks the mod values go into the minus number so doesn't record any data.

Any ideas?


----------



## airflamesred (Apr 21, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Ok so. After getting it working last night it's now gone wonky again.
> 
> In cubase 7.5, works fine.
> 
> ...


Cubase does some weird stuff sometimes. Anyway Smikes, get down to the beach with your Spyglass and on the horizon should be the good ship FADERCTRL!


----------



## steve3tc (May 24, 2017)

I had to update my computer, once I did that; my nanokontrol 2 wasn't working correctly, only these two lights were on, also, it works in my daw, but when I use the korg editor it's not mapping the cc's. I tried re installing the korg midi driver, but that didn't work either, any ideas??


----------



## Smikes77 (May 24, 2017)

steve3tc said:


> I had to update my computer, once I did that; my nanokontrol 2 wasn't working correctly, only these two lights were on, also, it works in my daw, but when I use the korg editor it's not mapping the cc's. I tried re installing the korg midi driver, but that didn't work either, any ideas??



Did you write scene?


----------



## steve3tc (May 24, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Did you write scene?


Yes, tried that a few times, normally it works can but it's not working anymore.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 24, 2017)

Did you switch the nano to midi cc mode?


----------



## steve3tc (May 24, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Did you switch the nano to midi cc mode?


How do I do so? Like I said it was working before just fine, I don't know why this is happening, I guess when I updated my mac it must have done something.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 24, 2017)

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/korg-nanokontrol2-how-to-setup-this-little-mother.34923/


----------



## steve3tc (May 24, 2017)

Yes I tried all that, still nothing.


----------

